# Vorteile Rizer-Lenker gegenüber Flat-Lenker?



## Osmodium (10. April 2009)

Hallo,
bei meinem MTB ist ein Flat-Lenker montiert, also die ziemlich gerade Stange.
Neuerdings sehe ich viele Räder mit Rizer-Lenker.

Gibt es Vorteile der Rizer gegenüber der Flat, die über einen Umbau nachdenken lassen?


----------



## Marc B (10. April 2009)

Eine entspanntere Sitzposition (ergonomischer - viele Biker haben aufgrund einer zu gestreckten Sitzposition Nacken- oder Rückenschmerzen) und leichteres Gelingen von Bunny Hops und Co

Rizerbars sind häufig auch breiter als flatbars, sodass sie mehr Kontrolle bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (10. April 2009)

Er ist halt höher. Alternative wäre ein steilerer Vorbau. Ich brauche beides ( 2m groß ).


----------



## prince (10. April 2009)

Wurde hier schon ausgiebig besprochen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338983&highlight=rizer+flatbar


----------



## Bartenwal (10. April 2009)

Vorteile: höher, breiter, stärkere Kröpfung nach hinten.
Nachteile: oft weniger Platz für Tacho, Lampe, GPS, etc.


Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Doc Hollyday (13. April 2009)

Es gibt neben der Erhöhung, der Breite und der stärkeren Biegung nach hinten noch einen weiteren Vorteil, nämlich die Biegung nach oben. 
Die bewirkt das die Ellbogen leicht nach oben zeigen, was fahrtechnisch die optimale Haltung ist.


----------



## subdiver (23. April 2009)

Ich bin 16 Jahre Flatbars mit Breiten von 560-580mm, mal mit und mal ohne Hörnchen, gefahren.
Dann für 10 Monate einen LowRiser mit 640mm Breite (weil es nun fast Jeder fährt).
Nun fahre ich wieder einen 580mm Flatbar.

Vorteile vom Riser sind lediglich das Bergabfahren und das Fahren auf schwierigen Trails.
Zudem die meist bequemere Sitzposition, wobei ich mit dem breiten Lenker eher Schulterschmerzen bekam.

Wenn man eher der Bergauf- und Tempofahrer ist, dann ist der Flatbar besser.
Denn er ermöglicht den Aufbau einer besseren Körperspannung und Krafteinsatz.

Letztendlich sollte auch die individuelle Schulterbreite mitentscheident sein.
Einem "schmalen Hemd" passt womöglich ein von den Bikebravos hochgelobter breiter Riser gar nicht 
Denn nach diesen Zeitschriften dürfte man gar keine Lenker unter 640mm mehr fahren


----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

Wenn ich Rizer an Hardtails und "Nicht-Freeride-Fullys" sehe muss ich kotzen :kotz:

Vorteil?! Hab mal einen breiten Rizer ausprobiert und bin nicht mit zurecht gekommen.

Hätte es bei mir in der Gegend so hohe Berge, dass sich ein 150 mm Fully lohnen würde wäre trotzdem kein Lenker über 600 mm dran.

Die Bike zwängt dem Markt diese Geweihe auf...


----------



## franzam (23. April 2009)

Alles eigentlich Geschmackssache


----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

So sieht´s aus...

Tortzdem hab ich immer Schiss, dass eines Tages die guten alten Sachen verschwinden, weil der Markt sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer wandelt.

Ich denke da an das 25,4er Lenkerklemmmaß, die IS 2000 Bremsenbefestigung, den konventionellen Steuersatz, Flatbars usw...


----------



## Datenwurm (24. April 2009)

Wenn ich nen Flatbar >= 660mm Breite Finde kommt mir so ein Ding vermutlich an meinen Downhiller, wenn ich mit nem 50mm rise Lenker vom kumpel rumfahre kommt es mir so vor, als macht das vorderrad was es will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (24. April 2009)

> Wenn ich Rizer an Hardtails und "Nicht-Freeride-Fullys" sehe muss ich kotzen




Na dann reiher mal kräftig die werden immer mehr verbaut (zurecht)




> Tortzdem hab ich immer Schiss, dass eines Tages die guten alten Sachen verschwinden, weil der Markt sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer wandelt.




Dann leg dir ein Lager mit geraden Lenkern zu, die kosten nicht viel und mit 20 Stück kannst Du den Rest deines Lebens Flatbar fahren


----------



## subdiver (24. April 2009)

Den Flatbar wird´s immer geben 
Wenn man die beiden großen Bikebravos in einer der letzten Ausgaben
gelesen hatte, wird man festgestellt haben, dass immer mehr Hersteller
ihre Top-Racefully und Top-HT mit einem Flatbar ausstatten.

Back to the roots 

Außerdem ist der Flatbar im Racebereich nicht wegzudenken.
Im Freizeitradelbereich werden zukunftig aber sicherlich mehr Riser verbaut werden.


----------



## wilson (25. April 2009)

Gerade im Racebereich sieht man auch immer öfter Rizers. Schau mal bei Geoff Kabush. Auch dort ist bessere Kontrolle von Vorteil. Eine sog. Raceposition auf dem Bike (gestreckt, langer Vorbau, tiefer Lenker, grosse Sattelüberhöhung) ist auf dem Beik sinnlos, da der Luftwiderstand hier eher untergeordnet ist. Dass man mit einer gestreckten Haltung mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringt ist auch falsch. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Physiologisch ist die aufrechtere Haltung besser. Der einzige Vorteil beim Flatbar ist IMHO, dass weniger Druck auf dem Gesäss lastet. Ich habe beim Rizer eher mehr Probleme im Sitzbereich, dafür aber werden Arme, Hände und Schultern entlastet. Vorallem auf der Langstrecke ein grosser Vorteil.


----------



## Mr.T (25. April 2009)

ich komme ja eigentlich auch eher aus der DDD Ecke aber dank schlechter Infrastruktur hier für diesen Bereich habe ich auch schon das ein oder andere CC Rad gefahren, alle mit Flatbar.
Dabei habe ich immer das Problem das sich die Flatbars anfühlen als würden sie nach unten durchhängen (trotz korrekter Einstellung natürlich), da fühle ich mich immer sehr unsicher, als hätte ich nicht die maximale Kontrolle.
Das kann natürlich auch einfach daher kommen das ich´s von allen meinen anderen Rädern anders gewohnt bin. Also auf mein eigenes CCRad kommt auf jeden Fall ein Riser.


----------



## subdiver (27. April 2009)

wilson schrieb:


> Gerade im Racebereich sieht man auch immer öfter Rizers. Schau mal bei Geoff Kabush. Auch dort ist bessere Kontrolle von Vorteil. Eine sog. Raceposition auf dem Bike (gestreckt, langer Vorbau, tiefer Lenker, grosse Sattelüberhöhung) ist auf dem Beik sinnlos, da der Luftwiderstand hier eher untergeordnet ist. Dass man mit einer gestreckten Haltung mehr Druck aufs Pedal bringt ist auch falsch. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Physiologisch ist die aufrechtere Haltung besser. Der einzige Vorteil beim Flatbar ist IMHO, dass weniger Druck auf dem Gesäss lastet. Ich habe beim Rizer eher mehr Probleme im Sitzbereich, dafür aber werden Arme, Hände und Schultern entlastet. Vorallem auf der Langstrecke ein grosser Vorteil.



Gerade bei den internationalen Top-Racern (Kabush zähle ich nicht dazu) sieht man NUR Flatbar.
Aber es kommt immer auf die Strecken und persönlichen Vorlieben an.
Wenn man keine harten Trails fährt benötigt man keinen Riser,
außer man mag die Komfortable Sitzposition.
Ich persönlich hatte mit dem 640mm Riser öfter das Problem,
dass er auf manchen Trails zu breit war und man damit hängengelieben ist.

Alles Geschmackssache sprach der Affe und biß in die Kernseife


----------



## hardflipper (27. April 2009)

Ich  brauche keine Rizer auch nicht bei harten Strecken. Mach dann halt einfach den Sattel runter und gut is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

